# IELTS point count



## kumar006 (Feb 27, 2011)

Can any one help me to count my IELTS score for FSW MAY 2013 programme.

Speaking =7.0 band
Listening =6.0 band
Reading =6.5 band
Writing =6.0 band

I calculated 19 but My agent said you score 16 point only, is it true ??

please write your experience.

kumar006


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I found the same outcome as you did;
Speaking =7.0 band => 6 points
Listening =6.0 band => 4 points
Reading =6.5 band => 5 points
Writing =6.0 band => 4 points
Total = 19 points

Based on Language testing – Federal skilled workers

Ask your consultant to show you how he got the 16 points. Make sure that he uses the most recent info!


----------



## kumar006 (Feb 27, 2011)

EVHB said:


> I found the same outcome as you did;
> Speaking =7.0 band => 6 points
> Listening =6.0 band => 4 points
> Reading =6.5 band => 5 points
> ...


My agent count based on CLB7, 8, and 9. And he said you are in CLB7 slot so you will get 16 points. No one get 19 points it is 16, 20 and 24 point slot.
So don know we have to count based on each ability in CLB or some other way.
Please help me my application is ready to send to CIC.

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Why would CIC split it up if that had no value at all? 
You don't have to look at the CLB band score, but at the actual points you got on each ability.

I'm curious what other members here have to say about this...


----------



## kumar006 (Feb 27, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Why would CIC split it up if that had no value at all?
> You don't have to look at the CLB band score, but at the actual points you got on each ability.
> 
> I'm curious what other members here have to say about this...


I am also confuse because of my agent (y-axis in India). I ask same question here as well

IELTS


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Your assessment is correct at 19 points. Is your consultant legitimate? E.g. is he/she registered with ICCRC?

That's a huge mistake, I'd considering firing him/her.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

kumar006 said:


> No one get 19 points it is 16, 20 and 24 point slot.


I think the system used to be more or less like that a couple of years ago (2008? 2009?).

I would not feel very comfortable with your consultant. Did you apply a long time ago, or are you planning on applying now, in the new FSW system? What is your NOC code?


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Your assessment is correct at 19 points. Is your consultant legitimate? E.g. is he/she registered with ICCRC?
> 
> That's a huge mistake, I'd considering firing him/her.


i find it a little confusing. They have mentioned CLB Levels along with the individual band scores for the IELTS in the CIC website. CLB levels are arrived at for individual bandscores or is it awarded for a combination of all scores??


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

ebshib said:


> i find it a little confusing. They have mentioned CLB Levels along with the individual band scores for the IELTS in the CIC website. CLB levels are arrived at for individual bandscores or is it awarded for a combination of all scores??


The reason why CLB scores are used is because there are a variety of tests that are approved, all with different scoring systems.

So points are granted based on CLB scores, and individual tests are converted to the CLB equivalent.

For the first official language, points are granted per ability, and for the second language, all abilities must meet the same level, at a minimum level in order to gain an additional 4 points.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

For everyone's convenience ... check the attached table...


----------

